# Grounds and Neutrals must be separated?



## Darren Emery (Oct 4, 2012)

What section of the IRC requires the grounds and neutrals to be separated, other than at the main bonding jumper in the service equipment?  I have found the pertinent section in the NEC, but not in the IRC.


----------



## codeworks (Oct 4, 2012)

if you can't find it in the text ( and i can't either, i hinge on E3301.1, last sentence in the paragraph. i use the NEC. any electriciain that doesn't know that at subpanels ( after first point of disconnect) grounds and nuetrals get seperated,and apply by that rule probably needs a quick lesson in parallel paths to ground


----------



## Darren Emery (Oct 4, 2012)

i found these shortly after I posted....

E3908.6 Load-side grounded conductor neutral. A

grounded conductor shall not be connected to normally

noncurrent-carrying metal parts of equipment, to equipment

grounding conductor(s), or be reconnected to ground on the

load side of the service disconnecting means.

E3908.7 Load-side equipment.Agrounded circuit conductor

shall not be used for grounding noncurrent-carrying metal

parts of equipment on the load side of the service disconnecting

means.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 4, 2012)

> I have found the pertinent section in the NEC, but not in the IRC.


The IRC has a cross reference

APPENDIX Q

ICC INTERNATIONAL RESIDENTIAL CODE ELECTRICAL PROVISIONS/NATIONAL ELECTRICAL CODE CROSS-REFERENCE


----------

